#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Häufiger Harndrang (keine Blasenentzündung) >

## Marci

Hallo Liebe Community der Patientenfragen, 
seit gestern Abend fing es an, das Ich erst alle paar Minuten auf Toillete gehen musste. Später war es so schlimm, das Ich alle paar sekunden aufs Klo war und es permanent lief. Hab darauf hin den Notruf angerufen und war dann schliesslich im Krankenhaus. Habe eine Urinprobe abgegeben und meine Nieren und Blase wurden überprüft. Nach ca. 20 Minuten hab ich dann bescheid bekommen, dass alles ok sei. Der Urin ist normal und an den Nieren und der Blase war auch nichts. Die Ärztin meinte zum Schluss zu mir es könnte an meinem Übergewicht liegen und ich solle viel Trinken (2L mindestens am Tag). Ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es an meinem Gewicht liegt, da Ich vorher nie Probleme gehabt habe. Es kam plötzlich gestern nachdem ich Kopfschmerzen hatte und daraufhin eine Aspirin genommen habe. Außerdem nehme ich seit 4 1/2 Tagen Pentoxifyllin-ratiopharm 400mg Tabletten zu mir, da Ich einen Tinnitus im linken Ohr habe. Nunja ... kurz nachdem ich die Pentoxifyllintablette genommen habe (30min. zuvor nahm ich die Aspirin) fing dann die Geschichte mit dem Harndrang an. Vielleicht ist es eine Nebenwirkung, obwohl nichts davon in der Gebrauchsinformation drin steht, oder aber die Aspirin und die Pentoxifyllin haben sich nicht vertragen? Leider hab ich immer noch das Problem mit dem Harndrang, zwar nicht mehr so stark aber es nervt mich.  
Wäre für jede Antwort und Hilfe dankbar! Grüße

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Marcel,
hast du das mit den Medikamenten im Krankenhaus angegeben? 
Es könnte durchaus sein, dass du auf die Medikamente so reagierst. Die Ärzte kennen nicht alle Reaktionen, denn alle Menschen sind da total unterschiedlich. Ich habe z. B. auf ein neues Medikament auch eine Nebenwirkung, die nicht in dem ewig langem Beipackzettel steht. 
Du solltest den Rat der Ärzte befolgen und viel trinken, dann werden die Medis auch besser ausgeschwemmt.

----------


## Marci

Hallo Elisabeth, 
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort. Ich habs im Wagen erwähnt, dass ich Tabletten nehme sie habens auch aufgeschrieben aber ich hab es jetzt der Ärztin selbst nicht gesagt. Ich werde aber trotzdem nochmal aus sicherheit zum Urologen gehen. 
Grüße 
Marcel

----------


## kaya

Hallo Marcel, 
wenn bei der Untersuchung keine Blutentnahme stattgefunden hat, solltest Du das nachholen und dabei den Blutzuckerwert bestimmen lassen.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Marcel, 
es erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich, dass dies eine Nebenwirkung der erwähnten Medikamente ist. Um dies jedoch zu prüfen solltest Du die Medikamente nach Rücksprache mit den verordnenden Ärzten pausieren und prüfen, ob der Harndrang ganz aufhört. Falls nicht, empfehle ich die nochmalige Urinuntersuchung sowie ggf. die Durchführung einer urodynamischen Untersuchung sowie einer Blasenspiegelung. Auf diese Weise könnte Dein Problem urologisch umfassend untersucht werden. Auf jeden Fall mußt Du fachurologisch untersucht werden! 
Gruß, logiker

----------

